

How to Make a Microscope Out of Paper in 10 Minutes - bane
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2014/03/paper-microscope/

======
tedsanders
I've worked with these guys and I can answer any questions you guys may have.

Here's a link to something written by the actual scientists:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1403.1211](http://arxiv.org/abs/1403.1211)

